# New movie: No reservations



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

it's a take on Mostly Martha that came out a year or two ago......it'll be interesting to see how it compares.
One night waiting tables...
A good friend of mine was banquet chef at the Plaza and catered Michael and Catherine's wedding......


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

(empty)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

alittle hormonal today?

Marc also consulted with an actress who wanted some coaching for a cooking play on Broadway. He took her to Whole Foods at Time Warner and they got to play......now that was a plum job. Let's see, take famous actress to one of the best grocery stores in USA, talk your way through and shop, then go back and coach on finer techniques.....eat out at top restaurants on someone else's dime and stay in a really nice hotel. Yep, I want that job. 
Actually I've had sorta kinda that job....did not involve NYC nor fancy restaurant expense accounts.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I heard about this movie a while ago, I'm really interested to see how it turns out since I heard Douglas's "comments" on her real life cooking experiences.

"Everything turns out as charcoal"


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Several members of the staff at the cooking school where I work are getting together Sunday evening to go watch it. I am going to watch "Mostly Martha" tonight to to refresh my memory.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would be in shock if I was at a restaurant and CZJ showed up as my server.


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Read an article about Jones- her kids laughed at her playing a chef, because she admits she cannot cook....
Going to see the movie tonite (it's my birthday- going to be girls night out)- will have to report a review....:roll:


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Saw movie tonight- was good, worth seeing. Obviously, folks in the industry can appreciate/relate to the movie more than others. Was a light comedy, love story, and had the emotional storyline too. Jones was a believable meticulous, anal-rententive exec chef. The sous starts out almost irritating- but he grows on you quickly. They gave her believable lines and she expedited the orders well. (she bumped one order to fire more lobster after a server and busboy collided and dropped 2 lobster plates on the floor, for example) A few parts drag a little with the emotional story.... but an enjoyable movie! Go see it. :chef:


----------



## frayedknot (Dec 17, 2006)

Nicko.. I feel the same way as you do on this one... not sure I could remember what I had for dinner... Question though.... What/how much would you tip a server such at that...


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

That movie is a remake of the German Movie "MOSTLY MARTHA". I HATE, HATE remakes, why can't people go and see the originals, they are so much better sometimes! lol, I know, I know...reading subtittle is such a bore! lol

and when they put well known actors in the leading roles of remakes, I feel it detracts from the plot.

My opinion..just that..

here is the synopsis of the German movie and a link to it if you'd like

""MOSTLY MARTHA" SYNOPSIS
Martha is the chef at a small gourmet restaurant in Hamburg who creates mini-masterpieces in every dish. She devotes every waking hour to her work and her shyness keeps her from breaking out of her monotonous routine or meeting new people. When her sister dies in an accident, however, she is compelled to adopt Lina, her 8-year-old niece. Martha's life changes in an instant: not only is she faced with adjusting to her new parental role, but she must also find inspired ways to deal with Lina's grief over the loss of her mother. Surprisingly, help comes from Mario, Martha's new Italian sous-chef, who begins to visit Martha and Lina, doing all that he can to cheer them up with jokes and elaborate meals. Just as the trio returns to a stage of normalcy in their lives, Lina's long missing father arrives, announcing that he wants to take Lina back to Italy with him. Having grown to love Lina and her own role as the girl's protector, Martha is faced with a difficult dilemma."

Mostly Martha Movie - Yahoo! Movies UK


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Remake is same basic story line- only everyone is American- sous learned everything about cooking from a GF's father in Italy- no father to come take away girl.... but still good movie!


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

I still like a little reading with my movies! I'm the chick that goes out with the girl's for a "girl's night out" and bring a book to read at the bar! 

"Super Geek!...Super Geek...woop woop! da da daram daram daram..." ( to the tune of SUPER FREAK! hahahah


----------

